# help needed setup wireless card, where is/are rc-scripts ?

## Mgiese

in messages i find the following output :

```
Apr 13 00:59:09 pcuno eth1: Station name "HERMES I"

Apr 13 00:59:09 pcuno eth1: ready

Apr 13 00:59:09 pcuno eth1: orinoco_cs at 0.0, irq 11, io 0xd100-0xd13f

Apr 13 00:59:09 pcuno udev: renamed network interface eth1 to eth2
```

and this :

```
                                 rc-scripts: WEP key is not set for "wireless" - not connecting

Apr 13 00:59:37 pcuno rc-scripts: WEP key is not set for "FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170" - not connecting

Apr 13 00:59:37 pcuno rc-scripts: WEP key is not set for "7944fjTC01030487RfaZwX3c689" - not connecting

Apr 13 00:59:37 pcuno rc-scripts: Couldn't associate with any access points on eth2

Apr 13 00:59:37 pcuno rc-scripts: Failed to configure wireless for eth2
```

and my questions are :

1. why is eth1 renamed to eth2 ? and how to deny this ?

2. where are the rc-scripts located ? i did "locate rc-script" and it found nothing, i also looked in /etc but found nothing 

convenient.

3. how can i set a static key for eth1 or 2 for a specific network ?

right now, i manually execute the following script after startup : 

```
killall dhcpcd

ifconfig eth2 up

iwconfig eth2 essid 7944fjTC01030487RfaZwX3c689

iwconfig eth2 channel 4

iwconfig eth2 key MYKEYHERE

iwconfig eth2 key on

dhcpcd -d eth0

dhcpcd -d eth2 
```

thx for any help, THX A LOT

----------

## Mgiese

meanwhile i figured out that the error comes from pptpd

```
# ./pptpd start

 * Starting eth2

 *   Configuring wireless network for eth2

 *   WEP key is not set for "FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170" - not connecting

 *   WEP key is not set for "7944fjTC01030487RfaZwX3c689" - not connecting

 *   Couldn't associate with any access points on eth2

 *   Failed to configure wireless for eth2                                                                                              [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  cannot start pptpd as net.eth2 could not start

```

i still dont know where to setup pptpd ..

----------

## Mgiese

now i discovered that i cant even start my ordinary sshd,which worked fine before :

```
./sshd start

 * Starting eth2

 *   Configuring wireless network for eth2

 *   WEP key is not set for "FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170" - not connecting

 *   WEP key is not set for "7944fjTC01030487RfaZwX3c689" - not connecting

 *   Couldn't associate with any access points on eth2

 *   Failed to configure wireless for eth2                                                                                              [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  cannot start sshd as net.eth2 could not start
```

that error is the same i posted above,so the error does not come from "pptpd start" it just seems to be a dependency for eth2, but i dont know which package could cause this, my guess is that recently one of the wireless packages has been updated .. but which one and where to set wireless key ??

----------

## cwr

I can't help with the general configuration, but the eth1-2 renaming almost

certainly comes from udev - try looking at the file

/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules.  You can edit it by hand if you

are careful.

All the other network stuff seems to be configured in /etc/conf.d/net

and /etc/init.d/net.lo; /etc/init.d/net.eth0, eth1 are just links to .lo.

(And upgrade RC_VERBOSE in /etc/conf.d/rc to help debugging.)

Good luck - Will

----------

## Mgiese

thx for your hints, that helped :

in just had to put two lines in /etc/conf.d/net

```

config_my-essid=( "dhcp" )

key_my-essid="my-key"

```

and then i changed eth2 to eth1 in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

i just wonder if wireless-tools now supports wpa encryption and how to set it in /etc/conf.d/net

thx a lot

----------

## LoSeR_5150

Someone correct me if I am wrong but wireless-tools does NOT support WPA.  You will have to use wpa-supplicant for that.  I've been using wpa-supplicant for some time and I've never had any problems with it.

----------

## Mgiese

does not matter what i am trying to setup , i always receive segmentation faults :

```

wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: No such device

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: No such device

Could not configure driver to use managed mode

ioctl[SIOCGIFFLAGS]: No such device

Could not set interface 'wlan0' UP

ioctl[SIOCGIWRANGE]: No such device

ioctl[SIOCGIFINDEX]: No such device

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: No such device

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: No such device

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: No such device

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: No such device

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: No such device

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: No such device

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: No such device

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: No such device

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: No such device

WEXT auth param 7 value 0x0 - Failed to disable WPA in the driver.

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: No such device

WEXT auth param 5 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: No such device

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - Segmentation fault

```

could you be so kind to post your wpa.conf ?

----------

## gforum

have u read this:http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?full=1#book_part4_chap4?

did u set ur modules in place?

----------

## Mgiese

 *gforum wrote:*   

> have u read this:http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?full=1#book_part4_chap4?
> 
> did u set ur modules in place?

 

i am sitting here on a x86 machine P3-1000  :Wink: 

----------

## LoSeR_5150

Mgiese: As soon as I get home I'll post my wpa_supplicant.conf as well as my /etc/conf.d/net

----------

## Mgiese

 *LoSeR_5150 wrote:*   

> Mgiese: As soon as I get home I'll post my wpa_supplicant.conf as well as my /etc/conf.d/net

 

aren`t you yet home ?

----------

## Mgiese

 *LoSeR_5150 wrote:*   

> Mgiese: As soon as I get home I'll post my wpa_supplicant.conf as well as my /etc/conf.d/net

 

hi,

i am still waiting for your config (for weeks now)

unfortunately i still had no time to search for another hint

thx for your config

----------

